# Wood vs. iPhone | details



## Thilli0207 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi there,

I am new to both, this forum and photography (3-4 months experience right now). In order to improve my capabilities, I would like to share pictures on an unregular basis - hoping to receive feedback that helps me improving. First one is a macro shot with a GF1 and an adapted manual 25 year lens, a Vivitar 90/2.8 Macro which I bought for a bit less than 50 EUR.




click picture for enlargement

Not bad, especially if you are considering that the only mft Macro lens costs about 15x that much. What do you think?


----------



## Frequency (Jan 9, 2011)

You have a very good eye for photography;  many images are well composed;  you are not after flamboyant  colors too; so all the best for your endeavors

Regards


----------



## RedRaider (Jan 9, 2011)

good and creative shot!


----------

